# Newbie here



## shug (Sep 23, 2004)

Just wanted to take a sec. to say howdie to everyone and give a formal intro. Im from Kansas City and am a paramedic student (almost there!!! :blink: ). This site has been very interesting and informative and I hope to get to know everyone better in the near future.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome to the group Shug!!

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome to our friendly little family.


----------



## shug (Sep 24, 2004)

:wub:  Thanx guys I feel so loved.  . Hey, does anyone have any suggestions on quick drug math. I only had 3 1/2 weeks of pharm. and am really not too confident that I'm doing things right. For this "clock method" can it only be used for Lidocaine???And could someone PLEASE expain it in a language besides Greek or Latin. (dead *******s with their cooky big words.)


----------



## EMS Maniac (Sep 24, 2004)

Welcome Shug!
I am in the I class and Pharmacology eludes me as well.  I wish I had some wonderful advice to give, but I don't.  If you should come up with something good please share.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 24, 2004)

Welcome aboard from Southern California!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMS Maniac_@Sep 24 2004, 02:55 PM
> * Welcome Shug!
> I am in the I class and Pharmacology eludes me as well.  I wish I had some wonderful advice to give, but I don't.  If you should come up with something good please share.   *


 Titrate to effect?   

One of the advantages of being a basic...you don't have to take pharmacology.


----------



## dgmedic (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey!  Welcome to the EMS profession.  And welcome from another Missourian.  Let's see...drug math.  How about the Down and Dirty Dopamine Ditty:

To figure your initial setting for dopamine at 5mcg/kg/min

Take your patients weight in POUNDS....divide by 10.....subtract 2.

ie. your pt weights 180lbs  180/10=18   18-2=16  16mL/hr is the rate you want to run your dopamine for 5mcg/kg/min.

pretty cool eh?

there are all kinds of little 3am calculations.  If you ever have any questions let me know.

-dgmedic


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 27, 2004)

I love drug math!  (Maybe that's because I'm a CPA and numbers are my thing)...  Send me a private message with specific questions and I'll help you through it as best I can.


----------



## shug (Sep 27, 2004)

that cant be it????. You mean to tell me that I have turned gray at 23 over this math crap and it is that freakin simple? :blink:


----------



## crash (Sep 28, 2004)

My favorite dopamine drip shortcut goes like this since we don't have iv pumps here:  put 150mg in 250cc with a 60gtt set and the gtts/min will be half the pt's weight in kg for 5mcg/kg/min---so if the pt weighs 80kg run 40gtts/min....I have few other favorite shortcuts if you're interested..let me know


----------



## shug (Sep 28, 2004)

I am always interested and thanx so much for everyone's kindness. I already told rescuecpt that she rocked the party that rocks the body, but it really does apply to everyone


----------



## dgmedic (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crash_@Sep 28 2004, 06:06 AM
> * My favorite dopamine drip shortcut goes like this since we don't have iv pumps here:  put 150mg in 250cc with a 60gtt set and the gtts/min will be half the pt's weight in kg for 5mcg/kg/min---so if the pt weighs 80kg run 40gtts/min....I have few other favorite shortcuts if you're interested..let me know *


 Nice Crash... I like that one!!


----------



## shug (Sep 29, 2004)

I finally have a picture up for you all


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 29, 2004)

woohoo!


----------



## shug (Sep 29, 2004)

I always knew one day I'd be riding on an ambulance


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 30, 2004)

Dam Shug, you are one nice lookin hunny. B)


----------



## shug (Sep 30, 2004)

well thanx bus :wub: you sure know how to make a gal feel special. luv ya, but you misspelled damn


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cerebus_@Sep 30 2004, 10:51 AM
> * Dam Shug, you are one nice lookin hunny. B) *


 ROFL.  And his profile says, "How did you find out EMTLife.com?:  Wife"

HAHAHA


----------

